# rear trailing arm bushing failure - to fix or not to fix??



## esc in kc (Sep 14, 2010)

So I've figured out that I have a "rear trailing arm bushing" failing on my 2001 Maxima. It is a liquid filled bushing that the dealer tells me is not servicable -- they replace the whole assembly and the cost for the part alone is $635. They have to remove the whole axle to do it - so we are talking cost prohibitive for me on this car.

Bottom line question for me here - what if I don't fix it at all? What will happen? Simply roughen the ride up a bit, or will it become a safety hazard? Maybe wear tires unevenly over time, give a little shimmy? Anyone have any idea?

I've seen some DIY repair guides but they are out of my league.

Thanks!!


----------

